# Efficient living room heating- insert stove, gas/ solid fuel?



## Scubachick (14 Sep 2009)

Can anyone one advise me on the most efficient type of fire insert as I havent a clue!?

We have a type 1 chimney, and no fireplace or surround at the moment. I would be interested in gas rather than solid fuel, simply because I would prefer not to have to set a fire and take out ashes. But are gas fires less efficient? What about insert fires, heat reflective glass and mason bricks?  I don't even know what to google to try to educate myself a bit!


----------



## Peter C (14 Sep 2009)

Gas fires tend to more for appearance than heat as in an open flue most of the heat tends to go up the chimney also you may need a class 2 liner, best to consult with Bord Gais or an rgi installer www.rgii.ie 
Using a standard fire back the TR3 & 4 are not bad inserts, easy to install to an existing flat fronted fireplace.
There are lots of different options available most inserts require a liner which can be expensive, you have lost me with the remaining two "heat reflective glass and mason bricks". You could start by visiting stove and or fireplace outlets, google doesn't have all the answers as most images on web sites and brochures are marketing tools, nothing beats standing in front of the product to see if you like it.


----------



## Diamond. (22 Oct 2009)

Hi Scubachick. Whatever you go for you are right to close up that chimney. They are heat losers! If you have the room for storing logs then consider a log burning stove or insert. Logs are carbon neutral so you can avoin carbon taxes!! Good luck with your research.


----------

